# Micro Reef Tank?



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

I have a 2.5g tank sitting around collecting dust so I'm thinking about setting up a small micro reef tank. Has anyone had any success w/ such a small tank?

My plan is to put in 2 lbs sand, 1 lb LR, a couple of corals, 1 snail, 1 hermit crab, 1 shrimp and if possible I'd like to add a black seahorse but i think the tank may be too small for a seahorse.

any thoughts?


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

I've seen 1g setup. Do a search for Picotope or just pico reef.

I've got a 2g sitting around as well and have been pondering a closed loop and LED mod for a pico reef.

Here is a nice page from Marc


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

mandarin said:


> I've seen 1g setup. Do a search for Picotope or just pico reef.
> 
> I've got a 2g sitting around as well and have been pondering a closed loop and LED mod for a pico reef.
> 
> Here is a nice page from Marc


that was a very nice website and setup from Marc


----------



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

That's a nice little set up going on there and he's got a seahorse in there too!!! Is it just me or does that tank look bigger than 2g?

From what big ray said, I'm abit hesitant on adding a seahorse. oh well, I'll decide on that later on. I still don't know what to do about the lighting though. Would one of these work in a normal desklamp fixture? Risk in doing so??

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...18/cl0/coralifeminipowercompact5050lamp10watt


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*picos*

nanoreef.com has a whole pico section. its worth checking out!
good luck!
i decided to do a pico instead of a bigger tank, when i got my 65 g...
its cycling right now!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the FW version of the below Coralife unit on my son's 10G... the SW version might work really well on a pico SW?

http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/mini-aqualight-deluxe-series---double-linear-strip.php

JLAquatics sells the FW version of this for c.$35, then an actinic bulb for c.$8...


----------



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

Big Ray said:


> those lights would work for soft corals. they have beautiful color as well, although they burn out and loose their spectrum pretty fast, for my Freshwater I used those and after about 1.5 to 2 months they loose their color and need to be replaced. I guess if you keep it cool then it would last longer. also I should add, the spectrum is not the best for reef tanks, and will cause some unwanted algae due to the extra red and yellow spectrum colors and ... . I used those when I first started my 20G and well caused alot of algae Issues till I replaced it with T5HO.
> 
> as for the sea horse, u can give it a try down the road, but they need really low flow, so they dont get stuck, they dont do well around Rocks, need places where they can hang onto. in a 2 G you want about 8 GPH !! no power head is able to deliver that low of current and also ure rocks wont be functioning fully if the flow is that low, if flow is more, then the seahorse will be shocked and stressed and ... . also when it comes to feeding, they are picky eaters and will waste food. as for clean up crew, most if not all will hurt seahorses so u really cant keep much, other than small snails. if you do decide to give seahorses a shot, make sure they are captive breed !
> 
> ...


Thanks! Good to know about those lights. I'll make that my last option. I'm trying to keep everything in one tank so that it can be looked at from both sides and I'm trying to use up what i have w/o buying new stuff..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're looking for a really good pico to use as an example, go to nano-reef.com and look for El Fabuloso's pico thread - it's definitely one of the best picos out there.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*picos*



ameekplec. said:


> If you're looking for a really good pico to use as an example, go to nano-reef.com and look for El Fabuloso's pico thread - it's definitely one of the best picos out there.


El Fabuloso's is beautiful. But so is ParisHilton's pico.
(I think its their pico of the month)
His (yes, its a he) is v. v. simple, without anything fancy. no powerheads, but an hob filter. and his tank is really thriving...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> but a chiller which costs about what ? 500 ?


It's never about the cost it's the fact that you did it first.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> did what ? who bought it first ? LOL product came out many years ago so none of us
> 
> anyways, to have a successful pico, you will spend more money and time.


prob the 1st time anyone used it on a 2 gallon sw tank 

It takes a special kinda person to do that


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Well i had a 3 gallon one i got at BA for 95 dollars, it was a succes and thats when i decided to go bigger.I had some zoas,xenias and a small leather.
It comes with filter and a very good light for that size of tank.


----------



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I'll keep you guys posted. 

Windowlicka - can't seem to find that light on J&L


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

FW Light:
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/pc-alf0918/Coralife+9"+Mini+FRESHWATER+AquaLight+Fixture.html

Actinic Bulb:
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/lb-pc09b/Coralife+9W+Actinic+Power+Compact+Bulb.html


----------



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

Windowlicka said:


> FW Light:
> http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/pc-alf0918/Coralife+9"+Mini+FRESHWATER+AquaLight+Fixture.html
> 
> Actinic Bulb:
> http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/lb-pc09b/Coralife+9W+Actinic+Power+Compact+Bulb.html


THANKS!!! Doh.. fixture is on backorder


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

drknight said:


> THANKS!!! Doh.. fixture is on backorder


Yeah saw that. I bought mine from BA's in Newmarket a couple of years back. I don't remember exactly what I paid, but it was more than that! (dammit!  )

It might be worth asking your local BA's if they carry/can order it perhaps? Then get them to price-match (if you can get your order to $100 in pre-tax total, then they'll match JL's free shipping offer too - otherwise they'll price-match BUT add a shipping cost. I did this recently with BA's online - they had no issue price-matching and meeting the free shipping offer too)

Cheers.


----------

